# reference material



## tedtqv (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a good list of books and/or references for the Civil PE exam?


----------



## tedtqv (Jul 3, 2009)

here's the list i've started.

Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CERM)

MUTCD

2004 HCM (Highway Capacity Manual)

AASHTO tables

AASHTO Green Book (Geometric Design of Highways and Streets)

Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices (MUTCD), part 6 – temporary traffic control

ASCE 37-02

ACI 347

ACI 318

Dictionary of Engineering or Science and Engineering Dictionary or Civil Engineering Dictionary

The Civil Engineering Handbook

Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations

Geotech – “Foundation Analysis and Design" by Bowles or Braja Das Principles of Geotechnical Engineering


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 4, 2009)

Honestly, it depends on which PM module you are taking.

The CERM is good for maybe 95% of whatever they can throw at you for the AM.

The PM exam is really the exam you bring the ref's for.


----------



## tedtqv (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the WR PM module


----------

